# apple ID problem



## romanticbiro (Jun 1, 2016)

hello dears

i've iPhone-5 IOS 9.32, i created new apple id using the email which it was using on current apple id after give the current apple id another email account.
the problem that iPhone not accept this new apple id, however it work fine on iTune program and apple website without any problem.
what shall i do to sign by this new id?
note the message i recieve when try to sign in from iPhone: vrefication failled, email or password incorrect.
thanks very much.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try going to 
icloud.com 
and see if you can log-in with the new AppleID and Password there 
if not - then there is an issue with the password and you can change it from that website


----------



## romanticbiro (Jun 1, 2016)

hi, i loged in to icloud.com from windows it signed in successfully, and recieved email inform me of this log-in as it web only account 1gb. but the problem still on iPhone unable to use this app id / icloud. thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so now we know the icloud ID and password is correct 

On the iphone , where are you trying to use it ?
icloud setting 
or
itunes setting


----------



## romanticbiro (Jun 1, 2016)

i tried to use it on app-store and icloud, both failled, however i could sign using itunes under windows successfully.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you are not logged into anything on the iphone under settings 
icloud
itunes 

both of those do NOT have any email apple ID showing 
if they do - then LOG out of both on the phone 
now reset the phone using
Hold the button and the home button together , until you see the apple logo 
Now go back to settings and log into the NEW apple ID for settings
icloud and itunes


----------

